# Memories of Tsuki



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

I took this video right when I released Sera and Tsuki into my apartment the day I adopted them together. Looking it makes me cry and smile at the same time now. But in spite of everything that happened even if I knew I'd be forced to deal with all of this sooner than later I would still give her a home because I didn't want to see the poor shy little girl end up alone, to see her stuck in a cage for ages simply because she was a shy black cat. Her shyness may have come from illness but she did have the ability to warm up to people because in the end she felt close to me though it was me and me alone. 

http://vid1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah239/tsukiyomi/MVI_2337_zpsna0w1nua.mp4

They were close to each other sleeping together always









Even sometimes in crampled places











Laying on me together









Her and Sera both wanted to help me











She knew she could have me to herself.










She didn't let things bother her just like her sister when I mentioned rehoming to Sera. Sera laughed about the idea of her being rehomed and Tsuki slept without a care in the world.










But more important than anything else she knew she was loved her and sister both knew/know that.











The physical body is gone


















But she is far from forgotten











When I finish the first project I'm working on I will include it as well but that may take some time since I need a few items yet.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That's really nice that you have so many memories of Tsuki, the little moon kitten. That video is sweet and heartwrenching at the same time. You're right, she felt love from the second she moved in. Best wishes to you and your angel kitty, Sera.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

What a beautiful tribute to Tsuki. I loved watching the video of her and Sera coming home. Tsuki will always be at home in your heart.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Its a lovely tribute to Tsuki. The video brought tears, but at least you have this and other memories of her. Sending best wishes to you and the cute Sera


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Smaughunter said:


> What a beautiful tribute to Tsuki. I loved watching the video of her and Sera coming home. Tsuki will always be at home in your heart.


Thank you and she will she wasn't a pet that little girl was my family.





Jenny bf said:


> Its a lovely tribute to Tsuki. The video brought tears, but at least you have this and other memories of her. Sending best wishes to you and the cute Sera


I do I have memories, items, and many photos and a few videos of her from varying times. 



NebraskaCat said:


> That's really nice that you have so many memories of Tsuki, the little moon kitten. That video is sweet and heartwrenching at the same time. You're right, she felt love from the second she moved in. Best wishes to you and your angel kitty, Sera.


Yes she did because of her illness I broke the rule I made when I brought em home and started letting her sleep in my room. It was a mixture of my own being severely depressed and feeling like she needed to be able to rest without being bothered. It was so cute just having her lay pressed against me just wanting to be close to her daddy.

I was strongly against letting them into the bedroom at any point in their life and I tried letting both of them in when I got severely depressed (to the point where I felt like being alone was a bad idea) so I let them in but Sera had to be removed due to being too active lol. I miss having her sleep at my side though I really loved having little Tsuki there it was comforting serving as a reminder of why I kept forcing myself to rise over and over again when everything else lost meaning.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That was so touching. She knew that she was loved. 

I'm sorry for what you are struggling with. I know that when I have been at my lowest points that my cats have been there for me. This morning I was sitting outside with my feral Arwen, and I was on the phone, crying, and talking about problems my oldest daughter is having, and Arwen has never seen me, or anyone (I think) cry, and she didn't know what to think of it, but she was very in tune with what was going on. She jumped on my lap and was just staring at me, trying to figure out what was going on. Cats just have that ability to be there for you when you need them, just like you were there with your sweet little kitty. 

I hope that things get better for you and that you have people to help you and talk to you. I did not watch the video yet, I know it will make me cry, but I plan on watching it in the morning. Thank you for saving the poor little Tsuki and for showing her what it's like to be loved.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I just teared up... those pictures of you and the kitties cuddling you are just precious. It is not fair that little Tsuki had to be taken so young, but goodness was she lucky to have found you and known only love during her entire time with you. 

I am really sorry to hear about your depression... it really is amazing how these little kitties can give us such a purpose in life. Whenever I'm feeling depressed or anxious/stressed, my kitties always make it better by just being there. There is nothing more soothing than a cat cuddling you and purring!

That little pawprint plate you made is so precious. Thank you for sharing the photos... they made my night but also broke my heart. It was such a sweet tribute to your girl. Rest in peace, little Tsuki. And lots of hugs to you, Tsukiyomi... hoping you and Sera's hearts are healing.


----------

